# Motor Troubles



## Jim (Sep 9, 2007)

Are no longer mine. I changed the 2 plugs, addes some fule treatment and Stabil. Took her out to the water and......better than when I braught her home. Started with the first turn of the key, really super smooth. I am so psyched you have no idea. Below are the pics of the 2 old plugs and a new one


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 9, 2007)

One old plug looks like it was run with too little oil the other with too much. Bad gas will do that as well.

Glad to hear you are back in action


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it was the bad gas! It was my fault, I put it in my garage during the winter and never winterized it or put anything in the fuel. I am going to hopefully burn through the tank this wekend when we go to Maine for 4 days.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 10, 2007)

Jim - I do not know how much gas is in your tank, but you might be better off draining the tank, cleaning it and putting in good gas. Use the old gas in the lawnmower, etc. 

It would suck to have to get a tow in becuase of a few gallons of gas


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jim - I do not know how much gas is in your tank, but you might be better off draining the tank, cleaning it and putting in good gas. Use the old gas in the lawnmower, etc.
> 
> It would suck to have to get a tow in becuase of a few gallons of gas



I thought of that, But its about 10 gallons (tank is 13)...Im going to have to burn it. Im hoping some long runs up and down the lake will burn it all away. A 25hp 4 stroke will take a few hours LOL!


----------



## MissouriBassin (Sep 10, 2007)

Good to hear it's running good again!


----------

